# Which way is this figure turning? Cool illusion test!



## user79 (Oct 9, 2007)

The Right Brain vs Left Brain test ... do you see the dancer turning clockwise or anti-clockwise?
*
If clockwise, then you use more of the right side of the brain
If counter-clockise, then you use more of the left side of the brain*


LEFT BRAIN FUNCTIONS
uses logic
detail oriented
facts rule
words and language
present and past
math and science
can comprehend
knowing
acknowledges
order/pattern perception
knows object name
reality based
forms strategies
practical
safe

RIGHT BRAIN FUNCTIONS
uses feeling
"big picture" oriented
imagination rules
symbols and images
present and future
philosophy & religion
can "get it" (i.e. meaning)
believes
appreciates
spatial perception
knows object function
fantasy based
presents possibilities
impetuous
risk taking


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 9, 2007)

she definitely looks like she's going counter clockwise to me.  if i'm wrong then my brain is obviously not functioning well.  LOL.


----------



## Urbana (Oct 9, 2007)

at first i saw it and it was anti clockwise, but then for me it changed!!! now i can only see it going clockwise, this is soooo weird  but cool


----------



## Holls* (Oct 9, 2007)

For the life of me it only goes clockwise....I can't no matter what I try make it go counter...


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 9, 2007)

Its both for me - switches after several seconds. Im a walking contradiction, so it figures.


----------



## nunu (Oct 9, 2007)

first it was clockwise then turned into counter clockwise..it keeps changing when i look away!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Its both for me - switches after several seconds. Im a walking contradiction, so it figures._

 
ditto!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 9, 2007)

Clearly she is going clockwise. Only in some twisted alternate universe can she possibly be spinning counter-clockwise you crazy left-brainers! =P


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 9, 2007)

both ways here too.... interesting.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_both ways here too.... interesting._

 
same for me


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 9, 2007)

I went with "clockwise".


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 9, 2007)

counter-clockwise. But hardly any of the "left side qualities" pertain to me.

weird.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 9, 2007)

Clock wise for me at first and then it switches.  I have always known that I am on the weird side.


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't for the life of me see this going any way but clockwise.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_both ways here too.... interesting._

 
Ditto. Does that make us "off-the-chart" smart?


----------



## n_c (Oct 9, 2007)

Both...very interesting.


----------



## greentwig (Oct 9, 2007)

I dont see how it could possibly be going clock wise.
It's only going counter-clockwise for me.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw the image going both ways, but more clockwise..... I am definitely more right, but some left is me.


----------



## frocher (Oct 9, 2007)

It changes, that's really cool and weird at the same time


----------



## Amymo (Oct 9, 2007)

I think its being trixy, at first i was definately clockwise, scrolled down the thred then went back and its anti - how wierd!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow! Clockwise for me!  Thanks!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Ditto. Does that make us "off-the-chart" smart?_

 
 we're Brilliant!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL!! Even if we're not, her spinning ass is the dizzy one!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 9, 2007)

DH and I both see her going clockwise and anti-clockwise.


----------



## banjobama (Oct 9, 2007)

I stared and stared, and looked away and then stared, and it always goes counter-clockwise for me! I can't see it any other way!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Clearly she is going clockwise. Only in some twisted alternate universe can she possibly be spinning counter-clockwise you crazy left-brainers! =P_

 
EXACTLY! It is NOT going the other way hahaha I can't see it!


----------



## Raerae (Oct 9, 2007)

I see her going BOTH...

First is was counter, then it was clockwise, then back to counter etc.

my co-worker saw the same thing.  Counter first, then clock, then back n fourth etc.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Urbana* 

 
_at first i saw it and it was anti clockwise, but then for me it changed!!! now i can only see it going clockwise, this is soooo weird  but cool_

 
yeh same thing happened to me.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 9, 2007)

well... when I first looked, it was counter clockwise, but then after looking at it for a bit, it was clockwise.


----------



## meiming (Oct 9, 2007)

I must be very left-brained...I can't see how the figure could possibly go clockwise if one foot is stationary...hmm...maybe that's why...


----------



## Raerae (Oct 9, 2007)

I figured it out on how to switch it back n fourth...

The trick is when the outstretched leg crosses the one she's spinning on.  Its how you "think" about it, when it crosses.  If it's spinning counterclock, when the leg is going to go behind her, you have to think that the leg is actually going in front of her.  And at the point, the immage will "flicker" and sometimes it switches to spinning the other way, other times it flickers and keeps going, but the time when the outstretched limb is eigther in front or behind is key to making it spin one way or the other.

Not sure if that makes sense...  It's kinda like if the leg was going counter clock, and then was suddenly in front (when it crosses her other leg), but the leg was still going to the right, it would suddenly have to be spinning clockwise.  And if you can "trick" you brain into seeing that, she will start spinning the other way.  Works both ways.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 9, 2007)

To make it even easier, just think that her leg is spinning in a figure eight.  If I was thinking figure 8, she would switch almost every time.


----------



## meiming (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow Raerae, you're right! I got it to turn the other way after reading your suggestion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had to just focus on the legs for a while and then when I moved back to the whole body it worked! Now I can see her switch, thanks!


----------



## xkriss (Oct 9, 2007)

first i saw her going clockwise.
then counterclockwise.
then after awhile she switched between the two for like a quarter of a turn and now she's going clockwise again.

wow this is so cool!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_counter-clockwise. But hardly any of the "left side qualities" pertain to me.

weird._

 
It's the opposite for me I only see clockwise,  but yet I'm in science, maybe I shouldn't be...


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 9, 2007)

wow, we can even see her nipples erect.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Its both for me - switches after several seconds. Im a walking contradiction, so it figures._

 
Both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I switched back and forth several times watching it, but initially, it was spinning counter clockwise so I based my vote on that.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 9, 2007)

Kinda curious what's sciece is involved in choosing whether it's left or right brained...

Since it's really based off if you think the leg is going in front or behind her body   on the first crossing.


----------



## Glassdoll (Oct 9, 2007)

i only see it spinning clockwise... how is it some of u can see it go both ways???


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 9, 2007)

turn your head and look at it out of the corner of your eye, so you can hardly see it, it changes quite often when I try it.


----------



## banjobama (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_I stared and stared, and looked away and then stared, and it always goes counter-clockwise for me! I can't see it any other way!_

 
Dammit! now hours later it's going clockwise!! Gah!!!!!


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 9, 2007)

wtf like at first it was clockwise, and then i scrolled down and scrolled back up and it was going anti-clockwise... freaky shit..


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Its both for me - switches after several seconds. Im a walking contradiction, so it figures._

 
LOL I'm glad to see its not only me! I looked at it, and saw it was clockwise, and am usually more left-side oriented. Hmmm then it changed to counter after I looked away. LOL Its totally not the same thing, but I am ambidextrous for some things.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 9, 2007)

HAHA! I got it to where I can control how I see her move! AND she's naked...guess she's my ho. 


For those who can't see it, It helps to concentrate on the stationary leg until my vision gets tiny bit blurry and then when the foot comes around I imagine it actually turning the other way - moving away and not torward me and then vice wersa to get her going in the other direction. So yeah the stationary foot helps me change the direction.


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 10, 2007)

Haha, it started as clockwise, so i started reading about right brain function, then I happened to glance up and she was going anti-clockwise. Then I stared for a bit then looked away and she'd flick...its kind of hypnotising. My eyes are like O_O right now.


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 10, 2007)

now i see it LOL.  it goes both ways.  hahahaha.  at times, she'd be going clockwise & she'd just change her position to counter clockwise.  this is sooooo cool!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm right brained!! My bf is half+half.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 10, 2007)

I dunno if this really tells if ur right or left brained =p


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Urbana* 

 
_at first i saw it and it was anti clockwise, but then for me it changed!!! now i can only see it going clockwise, this is soooo weird  but cool_

 
Me too, freaky


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 10, 2007)

I noticed that if I look at the picture full on, she goes anti-clockwise, but if I scroll down, then slowly scroll back up so that all I see/focus on is her shins/calves, she will appear clockwise.   It takes a second for me to focus on it, but she switches.


----------



## claresauntie (Oct 10, 2007)

i can't convince her to go counter-clockwise for anything! despite the right-brain-edness of me, i can't imagine how she could go any way but clockwise!

excellent post. thanks!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 10, 2007)

I have looked at it 3 times and every time its counter clockwise.


----------



## lil.white.lie (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_i can't convince her to go counter-clockwise for anything! despite the right-brain-edness of me, i can't imagine how she could go any way but clockwise!_

 
Same thing here. I can't for the life of me imagine how could she not be going clockwise. It's really weird that some people see it and I can't haha.
But I knew already that the right side of my brain always wins. 
I guess I can't help it!

EDIT: Wait, I see both. I looked at her feet and suddenly she was going counter-clockwise. Maybe my brain is more balanced than I thought it was!


----------



## Beautybugg08 (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_first it was clockwise then turned into counter clockwise..it keeps changing when i look away!_

 
*for me too.. Its so weird!!*


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 10, 2007)

At first it was JUST clockwise...and I was like "wtf how are you stupid enough to see it going anticlockwise"...and then I kinda was just looking at it out of the corner of my eye and it switched and I was like AHHHH

and then it woudln't switch back...but finally I got it to switch back...

She speeds up though...or is that just me? haha


----------



## claresauntie (Oct 10, 2007)

OK, if I read a bunch of posts (using my left brain) and come look at her, she'll go counter-clockwise for awhile, but then switches to clockwise. If I'm looking at FOTDs, though, or looking around the room and then look at her (right brain stuff- I guess my logic side tunes out!) then she's definitely clockwise and stays that way.


----------



## user46 (Oct 10, 2007)

lol, thats cool


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 10, 2007)

clockwise


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 10, 2007)

omg now its anti-clockwise and when i blink it goes back to clockwise


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 10, 2007)

PLEASE tell me this is rigged to change randomly, because it's insane.


----------



## Danapotter (Oct 10, 2007)

I see counter clockwise


----------



## MelodyKat (Oct 11, 2007)

both....this really cool! awesome idea!


----------



## Noel (Oct 11, 2007)

Clockwise for me!! Very cool too.


----------



## Ithica (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *komischkatze* 

 
_I can't for the life of me see this going any way but clockwise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Same! I kept waiting for the switch!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 12, 2007)

She's going clockwise...I think once some of you read the information, you changed your mind not wanting to be left out or something. If you stand and do what she is doing...her right foot is leading the turn and she going clockwise...that's what I see.


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 12, 2007)

both ways.. she switches after a couple of seconds


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 12, 2007)

This is amazing! I saw the figure turn both clockwise and counter clockwise.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Oct 13, 2007)

i just see clockwise.


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 14, 2007)

This thing is driving me nuts! I saw it on the news last night and I saw it going clockwise, when I just opened this I saw it going counter-clockwise. I tried to see how it could possibly be going clockwise for like two minutes, scanned down to read what it said about being left-brained, looked back up at it and it was going clockwise!!!! UGH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 14, 2007)

Weird, when I opened this topic she was going anti-clockwise for about a second or 3, then she suddenly starting turning clockwise. I tried it a few times and the same thing happens every time


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok so it changes for me now too, but when I first see it it goes clockwise. I have to "think" to get it to turn!


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 18, 2007)

i stared at it for a half hour, i swear. if anyone was watching me discuss it with my boyfriend, they would have thought i was on some crazy psychadelic drug, i was FREAKING OUT.

i SWEAR she switches. SHE switches. i know its not really like that but crap, at one point she was flip flopping back and forth over and over. too crazy :shrug:


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have yet to see it move counter clockwise! The weird thing is, my roommate was seeing it move counter clockwise while I was seeing it clockwise, and we were watching it at the exact same time!


----------



## souraznhunnie (Oct 18, 2007)

Whoever made this illusion definately wanted our eyes to be tricked. They made the picture confuse us because at one point she is standing on her RIGHT leg going clockwise. Then there's the picture on her LEFT leg going counter-clockwise. It's basically two pictures in one illusion!


----------



## pinky_lady (Oct 20, 2007)

whoa!!! look at her shadow the at her feet and u can kind of control it....or is that just me and my superpowers again??????????


----------



## tresbien (Dec 2, 2007)

Haha that was crazy. At first I thought it was a trick, and she changed automatically, but I learned how to switch her back and forth haha. I try to focus on when her leg is going behind the other one because you cant really tell where it is.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 2, 2007)

i can only see it going clockwise...i guess that explains why i do so much better when visual aides are involved haha.


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 2, 2007)

i can only see it goin counter clockwise i desperatley want to see it go the other way... ive looked and looked and looked... i cant fathom how someone could see it goin the other way?

ive gotta try this again!aaargh!


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 2, 2007)

bloody heck its clockwise now and i cant get it to switch...how wierd!


----------



## eulchen (Dec 3, 2007)

first it was clockwise and for the hell i couldnt see it otherwise. then i read a little bit, went back and concentrated on the shadows of her feet, and it was counter. and i couldnt switch it back....



now i close my eyes, imagine her turning in one direction, open my eyes, and see it that way. funny.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 3, 2007)

I see it both ways and I can trick my brain into making the figure seem to spin whichever way I want on my own internal command.  Something to do with where I look near her feet and then blinking.


----------



## kaneda (Jan 12, 2008)

100% this is going counter clock wise.  I've tried and I've tried and I've tried - and for the love of me its only going counter clock wise!! 

How anyone can see this going clock wise is beyond me. 

The vast majority of the left sided traits refer to me as well!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Jan 18, 2008)

Clockwise O.O How is it going counterclockwise????? I can't see it!!


----------



## Araylan (Jan 19, 2008)

I naturally see it going clockwise. However...with very little effort (looking slightly to the right of the screen, using peripherals) I could see it going counter clockwise. This is so interesting.


----------



## jupiter_wind (Feb 1, 2008)

Errr... I thought I saw the figure turning clockwise, after reading the description, I looked again and the figure was going anti-clockwise! Is there something wrong with my brains?


----------



## banjobama (Dec 4, 2008)

I subscribed to this thread a long time ago and this figure is still messing with my head! My husband and I started arguing about which way it was going because we both saw something different!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 4, 2008)

what if you see it turning both ways??? i looked at for a few seconds and then it switched on my so i saw her turning both ways..........


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I noticed that if I look at the picture full on, she goes anti-clockwise, but if I scroll down, then slowly scroll back up so that all I see/focus on is her shins/calves, she will appear clockwise.   It takes a second for me to focus on it, but she switches._

 
OK, now she just goes whatever way I want her to go.  Why can't I have that kind of control over lottery numbers?


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 4, 2008)

She goes BOTH ways! I think she gets tired after a while and switches lol. 

At first, I just saw her going clockwise and couldn't understand how people can see otherwise. So I stared and stared and she kept going clockwise then after over a minute she went counter-clockwise. And still not believing, I kept staring and she changed after a few minutes again and then back.

To see her go both ways, try and stare at the leg that's outstretched infront of her. If she's going counter-clockwise, her left leg is in front of her. If she's going clockwise, the right leg is up front. See if you can observe, otherwise, I must be going cuckoo  ha ha!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 4, 2008)

for me, it takes a full minute (i timed it lol) for it to change. Does it change more quickly for u guys? (just wondering if it's "a trick")


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 5, 2008)

I see her going both ways.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 5, 2008)

I only see her turning clockwise.


----------



## Penn (Dec 5, 2008)

At first I saw her go clockwise, then I looked away to read the rest of the post and then she went counter clockwise, I look away and look back again and then she switched.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 5, 2008)

yeep, She still is spinning clockwise, I kept thinking she would change but my brain of course is being stubborn!


----------



## User93 (Dec 5, 2008)

I see clockwise for 100% no matter how long and how often I stare! But well, "right brain" suits me perfectly!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 5, 2008)

1st go - she was deffo going anti-clockwise.

Then I looked again and from focusing on her head, I could see it clockwise.  But now its anti-clockwise.  

still anti-clockwise...


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holls** 

 
_For the life of me it only goes clockwise....I can't no matter what I try make it go counter...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here, only clockwise...

:O wait! I waited a few minutes and after looking at extended her leg and her not extended arm and it reversed! it made my eyes hurt though. then it changed back to clockwise when i watched her extended arm. :S


----------

